# guter monitor?



## sixx66 (16. Juli 2002)

hi! 

ich wollte mal von euch erfahren welche (röhren) monitore eurer meinung nach die beste qualität in sachen farbwiedergabe, bildschärfe u.s.w. haben ( 19" min )

danke schonmal!


----------



## Nanaki (16. Juli 2002)

also ich hab einen 19 Zoller von Iiyama HM903DT und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich hab meine normale Auflösung auf 1280*1024 mit 100 Hz, das aber nur weil meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr packt. Höchste Auflösung ist 1920*1440 und die höchste Auflösung mit noch 102 Hz ist 1600*1200. Durch die Streifenmaske ist dabei eine besser Bildqualität möglich und die Farbwiedergabe ist auch ok. Du musst nur die Bildschirmfarben von der offiziellen Seite runterladen, da sonst die standartwindowstreiber verwendet werden. Der Preis war damals vor 3 Monaten ca. 600 €. 
ich hoff ich konnte dir helfen

mfg
Lord_of_Vampire


----------



## Vitalis (16. Juli 2002)

Ich hab den Samsung SyncMaster 900NF und bin auch sehr zufrieden.

Der neue SyncMaster 959NF hat einen "Highlight Mode", mit dem Du das Bild für Videos oder Spiele viel heller machen kannst ohne daß Schwarz zu Grau wird. Hab das live gesehen, ist ziemlich geil =)
http://www.tecchannel.de/hardware/286/56.html
Zudem ist dieser Monitor recht billig glaub ich für einen mit flacher Bildröhre.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (17. Juli 2002)

hmmm jo ich hab ein LG electronics Flatron 915 plus und bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden....105 KHrz horizontal ferq 24er lochmaske ..das usb hub hinter am schirm ist auch megageil... eben schön flach...krieg auch nach 72 h keine kopfschmerzen (ja ich besuche LAN party's  ) und im preis ist er auch sehr  günstig .... hmm ich hab anno dazumal 760 SFr. bezahlt jezze kostet er glaub noch 600 SFr. ,,,,:-(


----------



## reto (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Ich hab den Samsung SyncMaster 900NF und bin auch sehr zufrieden.
> *



<-- auch!


----------



## sixx66 (17. Juli 2002)

thx leutz!
Hab mich nun den LG Flatron 995FT entschieden und hoff mal das er au was taugt


----------



## DarkLordSilver (22. Juli 2002)

hmmm jo poste deine erfahrungen am besten auch gleich hier rein ...  
p.s. LG RRockt !


----------



## Carndret (9. August 2002)

Wieso willst du unbedingt einen Röhrenmonitor? Die TFTs sind doch z.Z. gut genug. Besonders wenn du auf Bildschärfe setzt kommt kein CRT Monitor hinterher. Ich habe mir einen Eizo Flexscan L565 gekauft und an meinen anderen PC mit CRT Monitor will ich gar nicht mehr hin  ; sieht alles so unscharf aus.
Wenn du einen von Eizo kaufst, kannst du sogar damit rechnen, dass du fast keinen Pixelfehler hast. Ich habe nur einen dauerleuchtenden grünen Pixel in der oberen rechten Ecke - also so dass ich ihn nur beim genauen Test entdeckt habe  . Ich würde mir am liebsten noch einen kaufenl...


----------



## CeoN (9. August 2002)

eignet sich son flacher bildschirm dann also auch für games, nicht nur für grafikanwendungen? da irgendein kluger alter weißer mann mir eingetrichtert hat das die flachenschirme irgendwie langsamer beim bildaufbau seien!
oder reissts des net raus 

un wie siehts mit der helligkeit der monitore aus? weil ich hab nen röhrenmonitor un der stellt des gamma irgendwie zu dunkel so dass blau schon zu schwarz wird wenn ich net voll aufdreh ausserdem macht sich das dann auch in grafikanwendungen bemerkbar da es wenn ich heller stell bei andern dann zu dunkel wird un DAS is etwas was ich sehr ungern sehe


----------



## Freaky (10. August 2002)

also die tft mit der neuen iso norm dürften eigentlich nicht mehr nachziehen.
eizo(L565) und iiyma sind die besten auf dem markt.
der as4315ut von iiyama hat 20ms refresh rate sollte allso möglich sein damit auch games zu zocken. sind aber bißle teurer als ein röhrenmonitor.

gruß
fraky


----------



## Vitalis (10. August 2002)

> eignet sich son flacher bildschirm dann also auch für games, nicht nur für grafikanwendungen?


Für Grafikanwendungen eignen sich TFT's eigentlich gar nicht. Du hast da z.B. nur eine feste Auflösung, die Du nur mit Verlusten ändern kannst. Es gibt noch andere Gründe, die ich aber nicht im Detail weiß.. kann ja jemand anders erläutern


----------



## DarkLordSilver (12. August 2002)

naja z.b. sind sie nicht farbecht....sie haben ne ziemlich grosse abweichung ...dann eben auflösung ... das mit dem erwähnten nachschliefen beim zocken habe ich auch schon sehr oft erlebt (ar noch nie anem eizo teil) und ich finds hässlich .... naja eben ich kann als gamer mit TFT's nichts anfangen ...


----------



## Carndret (13. August 2002)

Also für Grafikanwendungen würde ich mir auch keinen TFT kaufen. Durch die "feste" Auflösung habe ich z.B. bemerkt, dass ein 1 Pixel dicker Strich bei Corel Draw beim reinzoomen nicht korrekt verhält. Wenn man nur ganz wenig reinzoomt, werden es sofort 2 Pixel; bei einen CRT würde man es eben nicht erkennen. Aber mit der Farbechtheit würde ich sagen, dass auf jeden Fall "bessere" TFTs weit vorn liegen. Beim spielen habe ich nur ganz kleine Schlieren gesehen. Selbst bei Action Shootern finde ich keinen großen Unterschied. Was allerdings auch nur bei teureren der Fall ist. Meiner hat 1050€ gekostet. Ist nicht ganz billig aber die Qualität lässt das schnell vergessen.
Ich kann nur sagen, legt lieber noch ein paar hundert Euro drauf, denn wenn man schon mal viel Geld ausgibt sollte man nicht wegen dem letzten Bisschen eine niedrigere Klasse nehmen. 
Ich wollte zu erst auch den Iiyama bin aber froh dass ich mich doch noch kurzfristig für den Eizo entschieden habe.

EDIT: Wegen den Grafikanwendungen. Ich war kürzlich in einer Werbeagentur und die haben für Photoshop zwei Monitore. Einen CRT für die Bearbeitung und einen TFT nur für das Menü. Ich denke das machen die bestimmt nicht wegen den Schlieren  .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. August 2002)

Jo bei mir hier im Haus steht auch ein 18 Zoll Eizo TFT rum.
Mal abgesehen von den bereits erwähnten positiven und negativen Eigenschaften möchte ich noch festhalten, dass ein TFT sehr viel gesünder ist.
Ersteinmal für die Augen, da er nicht flimmert und nicht leicht unscharf ist, man muss sich nicht auf das Bild konzentrieren.
Und zweitens schießt er dir nicht Milliarden kleiner Partikel in die Fresse wie es eine Röhre macht.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (14. August 2002)

> Und zweitens schießt er dir nicht Milliarden kleiner Partikel in die Fresse wie es eine Röhre macht.



   

wer beweist das es schädlich ist?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. August 2002)

Das ist ja nun wissenschaftlich seit 20 Jahren generell bewiesen.


----------



## Carndret (14. August 2002)

Stimmt die Sache mit der Gesundheit hatte ich vergessen. Bei meinem CRT Monitor sind meine Augen fast immer schnell erschöpft bie dem TFT könnte man beliebig lang schauen ohne Kopfschmerzen oder sonstiges zu bekommen. Bei den TFTs ist ja jeder Pixel eindeutig festgelegt - beim CRT kann man nie eine Einstellung finden die genau jeden Pixel mit einem Strahl erfasst, da ja sogar die Spannung das Bild ständig verändert.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (14. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Das ist ja nun wissenschaftlich seit 20 Jahren generell bewiesen. *



echt? naja vor 20 jahren war ich noch nicht im geschäft  haste n link dazu ?  

@Carndret naja also ich hab nur prob's mit alten bildschirme...die neuen kann ich 72 angaffen und ich krieg keine kopfschmerzen.. -> 107 KHz.....


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. August 2002)

Links habe ich direkt keine aber musst nur mal schauen.

Und zwar sind das hauptsächlich Staubpartikel, die durch die Braunsche Röhre (Kathodenstrahl) vom Bildschirm auf dich geschossen werden und die Haut durchschlagen.

Auch bei den neuen Monitoren kannst du einen großen Unterschied zu TFTs feststellen - das ist etwas, was dich jetzt noch nicht stören mag, aber in 20 - 30 Jahren...


----------



## Vitalis (14. August 2002)

> Und zwar sind das hauptsächlich Staubpartikel, die durch die Braunsche Röhre (Kathodenstrahl) vom Bildschirm auf dich geschossen werden und die Haut durchschlagen.


Staubpartikel? Hm, ich dachte immer, es kommen ein paar der Elektronen durch, die schädlich sein könnten.. aber hab keine Ahnung =)



> Auch bei den neuen Monitoren kannst du einen großen Unterschied zu TFTs feststellen - das ist etwas, was dich jetzt noch nicht stören mag, aber in 20 - 30 Jahren...


Es stimmt schon.. TFT's haben ein viel brillanteres Bild, es ist superscharf, sehr hell, absolut flimmerfrei und alles sieht darauf besser aus als auf Röhrenmonitoren. Viel angenehmer mit denen zu arbeiten. So empfinde ich es zumindest.  Ich würde beim Kauf noch unbedingt auf möglichst große Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit des Kontrastes und der Farben achten..


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. August 2002)

Jo das sind die Staubpartikel, die auf der Monitorscheibe sitzen.
Die Röhre strahlt die von hinten an und sie werden weggeschossen.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (14. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Jo das sind die Staubpartikel, die auf der Monitorscheibe sitzen.
> Die Röhre strahlt die von hinten an und sie werden weggeschossen. *



huch dann wer ich mal meinen bildschirm entstauben  ...naja zu dem ganzen strahungszeug steh ich eh ein wenig anders dazu...auch wenn es krass diekt erwiesen wär das magentfelder und der stuss alles echt schädlich ist ...ich würd keinen "abstabd" von der "technik" (natel, PC usw. ) nehmen.... 

p.s. aber das mit dem staub kommt mir schon n bisschen quer..... 

p.p.s. dennoch würd ich bei der arbeit ein TFT niemals ab lehnen ...


----------



## freekazoid (14. August 2002)

hmm...was ist eurer meinung nach der bessere monitor für den grafikbereich?

ich bin irgendwie zwischen drei monitoren hin und her gerissen. und zwar zwischen den folgenden:

 > Iiyama 19" Vision Master Pro 454
 > Sony 21" f520
 > Samsung 22" 1200NF

Ich persönlich tendiere für den Sony 21"er

was meint ihr denn?


----------



## Vitalis (14. August 2002)

keine ahnung @freekazoid.. Such Dir am besten Tests raus..



> Jo das sind die Staubpartikel, die auf der Monitorscheibe sitzen. Die Röhre strahlt die von hinten an und sie werden weggeschossen.


 Wo hast Du das denn gelesen? Das ist echt neu für mich..


----------



## Carndret (15. August 2002)

@freekazoid: Sind aber ziemliche Unterschiede. Ob 19", 21" oder 22". Du solltest auch darauf achten, welche Maskenart du nimmst. Ich glaube Sony macht (fast?) nur Streifenmasken, so weit ich weiß. Ich bin zwar für Lochmaske aber ich glaube jetzt würde ich auch zu etwas anderem greifen. Bei der Streifenmaske stören mich halt die 2 horizontalen Befestigungsstreifen, die man fast immer sieht.
Wie es bei einer Schlitzmaske ist, weiß ich nicht.

Hab mir gerade mal die Produkte angeschaut und würde auch zum Sony tendieren (besonders die Dotpitch von 0,22 mm ist interessant).
Du solltest aber mal schauen, ob du nicht einen Testbericht findest indem die Monitore aufgelistet sind.

Wobei wenn ich den Preis sehe, bei dem Sony Monitor, von 1399€ würde ich sofort abspringen und einen TFT nehmen.
Kommt aber natürlich darauf an was du alles machen willst.
Bei Eizo gibt es allerdings einen neuen 18" der ja von der Größe dem Iiyama 19"er gleich kommt. Der hat die gleiche Reaktionszeit wie meiner; also 20/20ms = 40ms (von PCPro gemessen war es sogar viel weniger ich glaube 32ms also 16/16ms oder so) und er kostet gerade mal 70€ mehr als der Sony.


----------



## freekazoid (15. August 2002)

wenn ich glück habe krieg ich den monitor für 1000€.
drum...was solls.


----------



## Vitalis (15. August 2002)

> Ich bin zwar für Lochmaske aber ich glaube jetzt würde ich auch zu etwas anderem greifen. Bei der Streifenmaske stören mich halt die 2 horizontalen Befestigungsstreifen, die man fast immer sieht.


Hm, meiner hat ja auch Streifenmaske und ich hatte Angst die zwei Drähte könnten mich stören.. aber die sind so dermaßen fein, daß man die eigentlich nie sieht bzw. nie bemerkt. Höchstens bei hellen gleichmäßigen Flächen treten sie ein bißchen hervor, aber selbst da bemerkt man sie kaum, wenn man es gewohnt ist.. aber das muß jeder selber entscheiden


----------



## Carndret (18. August 2002)

Ich hatte halt mal im Geschäft ein paar Streifenmasken-Monitore angeschaut, auch welche von Sony und habe überall eigentlich die Sreifen gut gesehen, deshalb habe ich mich für Lochmaske entschieden. Es ist natürlich klar, dass es auch welche gibt bei denen man es weniger sieht. 
Aber es ist halt doch so, dass man sich an alles gewöhnt  .


----------



## Spacemonkey (22. August 2002)

Also ich habe den Vison Master von Ilyama, den 19er. Und ich bin hochzufrieden damit, außer dass er halt a bissle sperrig ist.


----------



## CeoN (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Für Grafikanwendungen eignen sich TFT's eigentlich gar nicht. Du hast da z.B. nur eine feste Auflösung, die Du nur mit Verlusten ändern kannst. Es gibt noch andere Gründe, die ich aber nicht im Detail weiß.. kann ja jemand anders erläutern  *



komisch irgendwo hatte ich das gerücht gehört das eben diese tfts lieber bei der grafikarbeit verwendet werden *strange*
/ edit: unter http://www.iiyama.de findet man sogar gleich den text bei ihrem angebot "eignet sich besonders für grafik-/cad- usw bereich" also etz doch... /

aber das mit der festen auflösung widerspricht sich doch mit dem, es sei auch möglich games zu zoggn!, denn da wird ja nun wohl oder übel eine andere auflösung verwendet oder wird die des bildschirms aufgezwungen?
starcraft is ja z.b. in 800*600 oder wars 640 hm ka un wenn der bildschirm etz mehr hätte dann nur mit verlusten oder wie?


----------



## DarkLordSilver (5. September 2002)

ixch denke das er meint das man z.t. die auslösung nicht verändern kann....


----------



## dave_ (5. September 2002)

iiyama vision master pro 454 !

wahsinnsteil, noch steht er neben mir, aber gehört meiner schwester. 

das ist ein 19 zoller, streifenmaske.
bei 1280x1024, was auch die empfohlene auflösung ist, schafft er 120hz. 

man kann umstellen zwischen text/bild/video, gestochen scharfes bild!

ein usb hub ist integriert (4port)
man kann 2 rechner anschliessen und hin und herschalten.

boxen und kopfhörerausgang gibts auch noch dazu !

Der preis von 450€ ist dafür gerechtfertig, es kommt halt auf die eigenen ansprüche, und auf den geldbeutel an.


----------



## Carndret (5. September 2002)

Doch doch du kannst die Aüflösung schon beliebig ändern, nur ist es dann so, dass bei einer geringeren Auflösung, manchmal auf einen Pixel z.b 1,6 Pixel von der GK kommen. Dadurch ist der nebenstehende auch mit 0,6 betroffen, weshalb auf einem weißen Hintergrund, ein 1 Pixel dicker schwarzer Strich einmal ganz schwarz und daneben leicht grau dargestellt wird.
Einfacher gesagt: Es wird deinterpoliert (?) (also interpoliert nur in die andere Richtung  ).


----------



## DarkLordSilver (6. September 2002)

> Einfacher gesagt: Es wird deinterpoliert (?) (also interpoliert nur in die andere Richtung  ).





> Einfacher



naja eifach war das jetzt nich  aber ich glaub ich weiss was du meinst....


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. September 2002)

<b>Ein TFT kann seine Pixelgröße nicht verändern, darum geht's!</b>

Nur in einer Einstellung (Auflösung) sind die Pixel richtig groß und damit scharf. In allen Anderen, seien sie höher oder niedriger, wird er einfach nur sehr sehr unscharf.
Das kannst du auch sehen, wenn du z.B. auf einem Notebook ein Spiel spielst.

So das dazu


----------



## Hagamon (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo erstmal, 
ich ebschäftige mich im Moment auch mit der Frage auf einen
TFT-Bildschirm umzusteigen, ich bin immer so neidisch auf die Leute, die z.B.: auf einer Lan ihren Monitor unter den einen Arm und ihren PC unter den anderen Arm klemmen können   ICh hab mir jetzt verschiedene Sachen angeschaut, und heute früh hab ich im MediaMarkt-Prospekt den LG Electronics L1811 B entdeckt, konnte aber im Internet außer Angeboten (Die Überraschenderweiße alle teurer waren) entdecken, aber keine Tests und jede Seite gibt irgendwie andere Aufbauzeiten an, zwischen 30 und 40 ms. Tja ich wollte jetzt halt mal hören, ob den heir jemand schon in Aktion gesehen aht, und mir sagen kann ob der was taugt....
thx im Voraus
Haga


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Januar 2003)

Als Gamer hast du mittlerweile ja weniger das Problem der Reaktionszeit sondern, dass du auf einem TFT nur eine Auflösung wirklich scharf bekommst. Das wird bei einem 18 Zoll TFT 1280*1024 sein. Wenn nun aber dein Rechner in 1 Jahr zu alt ist alle Spiele in der Auflösung ruckelfrei zu spielen hast du ein Problem...


----------



## Hagamon (11. Januar 2003)

Ja, so würde ich das auch sehen, ich hab momentan einen 19" von Hyundai (imageFlat F910) und hab da als Auflösung in der Regel auch die 1280x 1024 und das geht schon in Ordnung, außerdem bekommt der Rechenknecht demnächst (mit dem nächsten Zivi-Sold  ) eine Frischzellenkur verpasst ;-) das sollte dann schon hinhauen... der Eizo ist auch sehr interessant aber auch teuer, den LG von dem ich geredet habe, gibt es halt schon für 679 € aber mich würde halt dann doch brennend interessieren, ob das Teil was taugt, ich meine es gibt ja auch noch diese Gericom-Teile aber die haben ja Aufbauzeiten von über 50 ms... laut Mediamark-HP.
Und es gibt ja noch andere Sachen neben dem Gamen(PS etc/Pov-Ray etc.) ... dafür sollte das Display auch zu gebrauchen sein.


----------



## Kaprolactam (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Jo das sind die Staubpartikel, die auf der Monitorscheibe sitzen.
> Die Röhre strahlt die von hinten an und sie werden weggeschossen. *



Sorry, Bubi, aber das kannst du sonstwem erzählen. Das glaube ich beim besten willen nicht. Warum?
a) Elektrostatische Aufladung der Mattscheibe
b) Das ist ne Braun'sche Röhre und kein Partikelbeschleuniger, soll heißen: Wie will diese Röhre die Partikel so extrem beschleunigen, und v.A. wie soll das trotz Scheibe davor funktionieren? 
c) Diese lustigen Geschichten von Staubkörnern die Wände (oder auch Haut) durchschlagen sind Science Fiction, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, weil sie nämlich zwingend ein Vakuum wie im Weltall voraussetzen um zu funktionieren. Ich hab keins in meinem Zimmer, du etwa? Es gibt z.B. den Physikversuch mit der "Lichtmühle" - und der klappt auch nur im Vakuum, sonst ist die Luftreibung einfach zu groß.

/Kapro - glaubt's nicht - lactam


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Januar 2003)

Haben wir in Physik gelernt und habe ich irgendwo gelesen - ob es stimmt? Ich bin kein Physiker und kann die genauen Vorgänge nicht beschreiben.
Trage nur weiter, was ich mal aufgenommen habe.


----------



## puma (12. Januar 2003)

Die Besten CRT-Bildschirme sind immer noch von Sony.
Ich hatte schon ein paar Monitore zum Testen, bis jetzt hat mir der Sony Trinitron am besten gefallen. Er ist erhältlich in verschiedenen Größen und zeichnet sich aus durch exzellente Abbildungsleistung und Farbwiedergabe bei minimalsten geometrische Verzerrungen und Streulichtreflexionen. 17" 19" 21"


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Januar 2003)

Hi,

die Trinitrons machen ein wirklich sehr gutes Bild. Sie haben nur den Nachteil, dass man die Stabilisierungsdrähte sieht. Wenn einen diese feinen Linien nicht stören, dann ok.

TFT-Monitore sind für ordentliche Bildbearbeitung und Grafikanwendungen eher unbrauchbar durch den deutlich geringeren Farbraum. Wer im Detail Farbkorrektur oder aber mit präzisen Farben arbeiten möchte, der wird mit TFTs keinen Spaß haben.
Den Effekt sieht man z.B. bei bestimmten Farbtonverläufen in Farbauswahlpaletten, die plötzlich etwas "stufig" wirken.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

